# 내가/재가



## AccioJo

Can somebody explain to me what is the difference between 내가/재가  and 나가/저가?I thought 내 was shortened for 나의?


----------



## Warp3

나, 저, and 너 change to 내가, 제가, and 네가 when you add the ~가 subject particle.

Correct.  내, 제, and 네 are often used as contractions of 나의, 저의, 너의.


----------



## ezup4man

Probably, I think that this is about the standard of modern Korean. "내가" is fine. "재가" seems to be misspelled, and "제가" is correct. However, if you say "나가/저가," that sounds like a dialect though Koreans understand what you mean. In writing, "나가/저가" is definitely wrong. So, "내가/제가" is recommended than "나가/저가."


----------



## ezup4man

I forgot to add this. "나가/저가" is not fine, still "나는/저는" is fine. "나/저" is fine just as a pronoun, yet the comebination of "나/저" and "가" seems to be weird. However, the comebination of "내/제" and "가" is fine. I know that these seem to be confusing, but these are acutually about conventions in Korean language. "내가/제가" and "나는/저는" are just the way Koreans speak.

"내" is both a pronoun and the shortened form of "나의." it's up to its context. But, here a simple way to distinguish them. If "내" is followed by (adjective and) a noun, it is the shortened form. For example, 그것은 내 책이다. However, if "내" is combined with "가," it is a pronoun. For example, 내가 그것을 샀다. 

Here, one more example. 내가 내 (어린) 아들에게 거짓말을 하다니! (This sentence means that "I have told a lie to my (young) son.")
The first "내" is a pronoun, and the second is the shortened form.


----------



## Angella

​재가 is wrong. 제가 is right. And 나가/저가 are also wrong. 내가/제가 is right.​In Korean 재가/나가/저가 is also used, but their meanings are different from what you want to know.​ ​내가 and 제가 are translated as 'I'(in English). They are all subjects.​ ​There are differences between 내가 and 제가, because of an 'honorifics'.​I don’t know whether you know about a korean honorifics, Korean is very difficult for foreigners because of its honorifics.​ ​Two words(내가 and 제가) have the same meaning, but they are used differently depending on a person who is listening to the you(or teller).​If the person is younger than you, you can use 내가. But if the person is older than you, you have to use 제가. You'd better not use 제가 because you can be a rude person.​ 


내 is shortened for 나의, it's right.


----------



## AccioJo

*Yes ,Angella ,I do know about honorifics ,but uptill now I only thought that 제가 is a bit more formal than 내가 , I didn't know it wasn't okay to use 내가 with elders ,so thank you for that!  It's all very clear now ,thanks to everybody.Just one more question!Does 너 stay 너가?*


----------



## Warp3

No, 너 changes to 네가.


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

"jeo" is humble, not hormal. 

jeo+ga=jega
neo+ga=nega
na+ga=naega
jeo+ui=je
neo+ui=ne
na+ui=nae

most people only use the contraction in spoken Korean. However, in formal writing, the whole form is written


----------



## ilydork

AccioJo said:


> *Yes ,Angella ,I do know about honorifics ,but uptill now I only thought that 제가 is a bit more formal than 내가 , I didn't know it wasn't okay to use 내가 with elders ,so thank you for that!  It's all very clear now ,thanks to everybody.Just one more question!Does 너 stay 너가?*



Yes, Warp3 is right, 너 becomes 네가.
In spoken Korean, though, for "너 + 가" I hear "너가" or "니가" a lot.. We don't really say "네가" - keep in mind that sounds the same as "나 + 가", "내가".


----------



## Warp3

ilydork said:


> In spoken Korean, though, for "너 + 가" I hear "너가" or "니가" a lot..



That's true.  In my experience, you will hear 니가 (instead of 네가) and 니 (instead of 네) quite often.


----------



## wildsunflower

ilydork, I don't agree with you. I hear "네가" more often than "너가" or "니가". Even if a lot of people use "너가" or "니가" (including 니), that doesn't mean that it is proper.


----------



## ilydork

wildsunflower said:


> ilydork, I don't agree with you. I hear "네가" more often than "너가" or "니가". Even if a lot of people use "너가" or "니가" (including 니), that doesn't mean that it is proper.



Yes, it isn't proper. From my own personal experience, I heard 너가 more often. Maybe it varies according to region, etc. Anyhow, we should ideally be using the correct word


----------



## wildsunflower

ilydork, thank you for the post. I am not part  of the Korean communities here in Canada, so my Korean might be outmoded. But, I do my best trying to stick to the rules and learn more about the language. When I hear some Koreans misuse the language, I get a bit heated. I apologize, if I sounded rude.


----------

